# New Member - Please Help With Winter Socal Itinerary!



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi everyone and thank you all for your help -- we have been lurking here for the past few weeks as we researched travel trailers. We have finally decided on the '07 Outback 25RS-S, and pick it up this weekend. We are so excited! We are prior owners of a Sierra travel trailer (DH lived in it while attending medical school!) and a pop-up (sadly, didn't get enough use/ too much set-up and too little time). We are looking forward to attending one of your Western Rallies - looks like a lot of fun!

DH is taking 2 weeks off in late December and we want to make an inaugural trip with the TT. Anyone have any ideas for a winter itinerary leaving from SoCal? We would love to go to Tahoe, Yosemite, Gold Country but not sure if we should do that on our first trip, and in the winter. Maybe we could stay 45 minutes out and drive into the park??? Any ideas??? We are definitely more "mountain" than "desert" oriented. Thank you!

'96 Laurie and Eric
2 Boys - '98 and '99
2 Dogs - '06 Golden and '96 Lab/Border Collie mix
2 Weeks in December - where to go???

'07 Outback 25RS-S, Hensley Arrow, Prodigy, McKesh mirrors
'02 Toyota Sequoia
Are we forgetting anything?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on your TT.

I'm no where near SoCal and so have no suggestions where to go geographically however; as a general rule, I would keep it close to home for the first trip or two in order to deal with the "Aw shucks, we forgot......." and/or "dang, this thingie don't work" monkeys.

Just my 2 cents.

Enjoy
Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to the Clan!!!! You sure have picked ... in my opinion ... the best model out there!!!







Complete with H. Arrow, Prodigy, & McKesh Mirrors...same as our set up .... except you Sequoia is our 4Runner.

Happy camping!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We're not from SoCal but have been there a few times! Welcome to Outbackers! Hope your first trip is great and congrats on the new TT!!

Brenda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Morgueman to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 25RSS nice model

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Morgueman!









Welcome and Congrats on your new 25rss!









What part of So Calif are you from?

We do alot of beach camping, but we know about quite a few great local places (within 100 miles or so)...let me know your preferences and we can help you find a nice place to go that will be a bit closer to home for your first trip out.

Have you checked out the information for our 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally next summer at Zion National Park??? We have quite a few California members going and would love to have you join us









Click the Zion logo in my signature photo below...

Take care








Dawn


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yosemite, Sequoia, etc are fun places, but probably not for your first trip out in the Winter! I'd stick with the beaches or the desert. What about Solvang, Hearst Castle, Wine Country, etc?


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the friendly welcome! We are from Carlsbad. I know you think we are crazy to consider camping in the mountains in the winter -- but I guess bad road conditions could deter us, even if the cold wouldn't (our kids (and dogs) love the snow. Nevertheless, you are all probably right about taking it a little easier for our first trip. DH hardly ever has two solid weeks off, so we wanted to plan a real "road trip." Highway 101 is a good idea -- Solvang, S.F., Marin (we used to live there), wine country (we were married at Landmark Vineyards - beautiful area of Sonoma), maybe even up to Oregon and Washington... Hmmm... I love trip planning!!
Laurie

'96 Laurie and Eric
2 Boys - '98 and '99
2 Dogs - '06 Golden and '96 Lab/Border Collie mix
2 Weeks in December - where to go???

'07 Outback 25RS-S, Hensley Arrow, Prodigy, McKesh mirrors
'02 Toyota Sequoia
Are we forgetting anything?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Morgueman said:


> Thank you everyone for the friendly welcome! We are from Carlsbad. I know you think we are crazy to consider camping in the mountains in the winter -- but I guess bad road conditions could deter us, even if the cold wouldn't (our kids (and dogs) love the snow. Nevertheless, you are all probably right about taking it a little easier for our first trip. DH hardly ever has two solid weeks off, so we wanted to plan a real "road trip." Highway 101 is a good idea -- Solvang, S.F., Marin (we used to live there), wine country (we were married at Landmark Vineyards - beautiful area of Sonoma), maybe even up to Oregon and Washington... Hmmm... I love trip planning!!
> Laurie
> 
> '96 Laurie and Eric
> ...


Hi Laurie,
We have found that most all of the mountain campgrounds close just after Thanksgiving and usually reopen on or around April 1st. I hear that Serrano CG on Big Bear Lake is a really nice place, but they are closed until April. We plan to try it out in the spring









So far off of the 101, we have camped at Mcgrath State Beach (nice, but a hike to the beach and dry camping only) and Jalama Beach (Beautiful, partial hookups in limited areas) but none if you choose a beachfront site. We have also been to Bolsa Chica SB, which I do not highly recommend because there are much nicer places to camp along the coast. Feels like a crowded parking lot with lots of PCH traffic noise.

Happy Camping








Dawn


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks, Dawn. We have camped at Serrano before, both in tents and in our pop-up, and loved it. Beautiful campground -- you will have a great time! I will check out the campgrounds you mentioned. A trip up the 101 seems the way to go for our first venture. Before we decided to buy the trailer (puppy accessory







, ) we had planned a (hotel) trip to Yosemite and Lake Tahoe for late December. A new puppy, and now the trailer, changed our plans... but I am still hoping to somehow get to the mountains, because the kids were looking forward to it. Maybe we can find a campground an hour or so out from Lake Tahoe or Yosemite and just drive in for a day or two...

Thank for the link to the rally at Zion! We are planning on going, so we will add our names to the list!
Laurie


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Morgueman!

Welcome and Congrats on your new 25rss!

Happy Camping

Willie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.








You're gonna love it.

Can't really help with the itinerary but, if you're anything like us folks from NJ and NY, you've probably never been to the Caverns. Try them? I think I'm the only guy in NJ who's been to the statue of Liberty and Ellis Island.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Morgueman!*








We are glad to have you aboard!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new rig Morgueman. Yosemite Valley is fantastic in the winter. So is Bishop. Knock yourself out.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Morgueman

Welcome to our site! We are making the Yosemite trip in the early Spring, and decided to stay in the Valley. Before this decision, we were considering two differnet RV parks http://www.highsierrarv.com/ and http://www.yosemitepinesrv.com/. I don't know if they are open for the Winter, but it might be a place to start.
Good luck and let us know how it went when you get back!

Barb


----------

